# I lasted less than a day ......



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

My one day of employment after retiring.

After landing my new job as a Wal-Mart greeter, a good find for many retirees, I lasted less than a day ......

About two hours into my first day on the job a very loud, decidedly unattractive woman, walked into the store along with her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.

As I had been instructed, I said pleasantly, "Good morning and welcome to Wal-Mart."

I then said, "Nice children you have there. Are they twins?"

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Don't be freaking stupid. Of course they aren't twins. The oldest one's 9, and the other one' s 7. Why the hell would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?"

I replied, "I'm neither blind nor stupid, Madam.. I just couldn't believe someone freaked you twice.

Have a good day and thank you for shopping at Wal-Mart."

My Supervisor said I probably wasn't cut out for this line of work.


----------

